
Onsets and Frames: Dual-Objective Piano Transcription - indescions_2017
https://arxiv.org/abs/1710.11153
======
indescions_2017
Co-authored by Doug Eck, who was also featured in this excellent recent YC
podcast

[https://blog.ycombinator.com/making-music-and-art-through-
ma...](https://blog.ycombinator.com/making-music-and-art-through-machine-
learning-doug-eck-of-magenta/)

